
Easily Review Comments in Atom – The GitHub Blog - vishnu_ks
https://github.blog/2019-04-15-easily-review-comments-in-atom/
======
msvan
I still think it's a little bit bizarre that Microsoft now owns both Atom and
VS Code. Surely it can't make sense in the long run to keep both of them
going.

~~~
meesles
Definitely a little bizarre, but I could justify it if needed:

Atom caters more to the lightweight editor crowd (along with Sublime)

VSCode will continue to deeply integrate with intellisense and typed languages
to become a 'new' Visual Studio. It's more of an IDE (like RubyMine)

I find myself wanting VSCode for some specific tasks or projects, but I am not
close to considering switching to it as my primary editor.

~~~
saagarjha
I have found Visual Studio Code to be more lightweight than Atom, resource-
wise. Unless you are talking about lightweight in the sense of features?

~~~
meesles
Resource consumption is less of a concern to me than general 'snappiness'.
Since I have a bunch of RAM, go ahead and use it all if I can have a good
experience.

I don't actually use Atom, though I use Sublime full time. My biggest reason
for not being able to use Visual Studio is that all functions, be it fuzzy
search, regular text search, navigating tabs, even entering a character
carries the load of the VSCode IDE. It must parse each character for chances
to present additional information, which is great if that's what you want.

Subjectively, I find VSCode too laggy to work at my usual pace.

~~~
bitwize
Atom is definitely NOT an improvement in that regard. Microsoft optimized the
shit out of the parsing bits of VSCode, moving as much as they could into C++
Node extensions for speed and responsiveness. As Electron apps go, VSCode is
tense nearly to the point of rupture. Atom has made great strides, but afaik
is still not there yet.

------
baroffoos
I wish we had found a way to integrate these review features in to git itself
so this feature would work no matter where you hosted your git repo rather
than having every text editor have to implement proprietary apis.

~~~
jszymborski
An ActivityPub federated service over-top Git might be an interesting avenue
to investigate, allowing for a code review/issues/release/etc... system that
could be VCS-agnostic.

~~~
jdormit
I hear this a lot, and I still don't really get it - git is already
decentralized! And not just federated, but truly decentralized where everyone
has their own copy of the data. An issue tracker built on top of the git
protocol, where issues/PRs/whatever arbitrary other rich text content you want
lives inside the .git directory alongside the source code would be much more
in the spirit of git. And you could build a pretty modern web interface on top
of that!

~~~
techntoke
Please help make this happen. A decentralized SCM platform built on IPFS or
fully integrated into Git is my dream of the future.

------
goodroot
For my workflow, this is great news. Less flipping about back and forth.
Thanks, GitHub team!

